
The man who monetizes data - webtickle
http://mixergy.com/david-shteif/
======
eli
Interesting. I can't watch the video right now, but I hope it gets into the
details of what they actually do.

<http://revenuegrp.com/> is just a few pages of hand-wavey marketing speak.
And the fact that "Payday Loans" is one of their key verticals doesn't inspire
confidence.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Lead Gen. You sell the contact information for people who express an active
interest in a high-margin good to the seller of such goods.

~~~
eli
Oh. Well that's a lot less interesting. I'd much rather have a better way to
market _my_ services to users.

------
kw_
I couldn't get past the point where he's going on about doing lead-gen for
payday loans.

I care about creating value far more than I care about making money. In my
eyes, $500k earned by creating value is far sweeter than $5m acquired by
helping loan sharks.

I'm not sure if this guy had anything interesting to say, but I'm canceling my
wife's shopify account based on this interview. I'd recommended them on the
basis that they were simple and not horrible... but I don't want a nickel
going to this guy.

he can have his payday loans... but he can't have my dollars too.

~~~
thechangelog
"I'm canceling my wife's shopify account" ?!

I don't know your wife, but I'd certainly ask mine before closing her
(hypothetical) business.

~~~
thechangelog
I'd be grateful if a mod could delete this exchange; it caused some distress
to kw_ and certainly didn't add anything to the discussion. I can't seem to
find a delete or edit link anymore.

